# Projekt lässt sich nicht öffnen



## mauii38 (17 November 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
versuche es mal auf diesem Weg.
Habe ein Problem, wir haben im Betrieb eine Wago installiert zur Not-Aus Überwachung.
Diese soll nun von mir erweitert werden.
Das bestehende Programm steht mir zur Verfügung nur kann ich es nicht öffen da jedes mal der Fehler, keine gültige Projekt-/Bibliotheksdatei.
Ich wurde von dem Ersteller hingewiesen das ich die Bibliotheksdateien hinzufügen soll.
Würde gerne wissen wie ich die Dateien hinzufügen kann um dann auch das Projekt öffnen zu können?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im  Voraus für Mitteilungen.

Ps.: Arbeite erst seid paar Tagen mit dem Programm deswegen kann es sein das ich manchmal etwas genauer erklärt haben will.


----------



## schakel (17 November 2014)

Wenn du dass Projekt öffnest, dann kannst du auch auf Nein klicken. Danach sieht man in denn Schirm welcher Bibliothek fehlt. 
In den Path: C:\TwinCAT\Plc\Lib werden die Bibliotheken gespeichert. Also denn fehlenden Bibliothek muss Mann hier hinzufügen. 

Wenn du der Bibliothek nicht hast, gib dann mal an um welches es geht.


----------



## mauii38 (17 November 2014)

Leider kann ich da auf nichts klicken außer auf Ok.
Das ist ja gerade das Problem.
Ich kann wenn ich ein ganz neues Blanko Projekt öffne die Bibliotheken einfügen(aber auch nur einzelnd nicht alle aufeinmal).
Aber das bringt ja nix weil ich so trotzdem das Projekt nicht geöffnet kriege.
Benutze übrigends die Version von CoDeSys V2.3.


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2014)

Hallöchen,

Wenn die Meldung "Keine gültige Projektdatei" kommt, dann passt wohl wirklich etwas mit deiner Datei nicht.

Sicher, dass es keine .exp-Datei ist, die du versuchs zu öffnen?
Falls ja, muss diese importiert werden anstatt geöffnet.

Bibliotheken werden übrigens immer im Projekt hinzugefügt nicht global für alle Projekte.
Also du musst zumindest das Projekt öffnen können, um das Problem mit den bibliotheken zu lösen.

Grüße, 
Flo


PS: Eventuell ist es auch möglich, dass du versucht, ein Projekt zu öffnen, welches beispielweise für das Zielsystem 750-881 (Ethernet-Controller) geschrieben wurde. Dann wäre es möglich, dass du eine Codesys 2.3.x.x Version benutzt, in welcher keine Target-Dateien eingebunden sind.

Hast du Codesys direkt bei 3s runtergeladen oder von WAGO / Beckhoff als I/O-Pro bzw. Twincat bekommen?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 November 2014)

Verwendest du den selben Rechner wie der Erstellter ? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Denke Flo ist da auf der richtigen Spur von wegen Version / Targets. 
Du solltest auf jedenfall mal die neuste Version von Wago installieren und sehen ob es dann klappt.


----------



## mauii38 (17 November 2014)

Hallo nochmal alle zusammen.
Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
Es sind zumeist LIB dateien aber gespickt mit ein paar der genannten EXP Dateien.
Ok ja das hatte ich mir gedacht das esmit dem hinzufügen nur auf diesem Wege geht.
Ich weiss es nichz genau welche Version mein Vorgänger benutzt hat und ja er hatte seinen privatrechner gebraucht.
Aber wäre ja egal ob ich die Version brauche funktionieren würden ja alle Dateiformate in der aktuellsten Version oder sehe ich das falsch?
Kostet es was wenn ich die version runterlade? Muss mich ja dort vorher anmelden.


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2014)

Wenn du versuchst, passwortgeschützte .lib-Dateien zu öffnen, funktioniert das natürlich auch nicht.

Also, wenn bei Wago erwirbst du zusammen mit einem Kontroller auch die Lizenz für die Target Dateien.
Du könntest also bei WAGO anrufen und vieleicht deine Serien/MAC-Nummer durchgeben.

AM besten jedenfalls, den Support anrufen, diese Links/DOwnloads gibt es nicht öffentlich.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## RONIN (17 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Also, wenn bei Wago erwirbst du zusammen...


Hmm.... :icon_razz:


----------



## mauii38 (17 November 2014)

Ok sollten eigentlich nicht passwortgeschützt sein aber da bin ich überfragt.
Es war ein Starterkit von Wago was aber ebenfalls von meinem Vorgänger stammt.
Hmm ok müsste ich dann mal gucken gibt es sonst keine andere Möglichkeit wie ich die Datei "entpacken" kann?
Bin leider bisschen in Zeitdruck und da es bestandteil meiner Abschlussprüfung ist auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## holgermaik (17 November 2014)

> gibt es sonst keine andere Möglichkeit wie ich die Datei "entpacken" kann?


Ohne die Targets von Wago -> keine Chance;-)



> Bin leider bisschen in Zeitdruck und da es bestandteil meiner Abschlussprüfung ist auch sehr wichtig.


Wago Support anrufen. Mit der MAC kannst du deine Legitimation nachweisen ( Besser wäre ein Lieferschein / Kundennummer / Kaufvertrag.)
In einer Minute hast du einen Downloadlink zu den Targets.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 November 2014)

Also wenn du die Wago Version aus dem startet Kit verwendest sollten dort auch die Targets bei sein. Trotz allem auf jedenfall mal Wago nach der neusten Version fragen. Wie gehst du denn vor um deine Files zu öffnen ? Du musst für die Exp Files über Projekt -> importieren gehen. Sonst sag dem netten Mann mal das du gerne die pro Dateien hättest.


----------



## mauii38 (18 November 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe hab es selber hinbekommen musste die ganze vorhandene Bibliothek kopiert und in den Pfad "C:\Programme\WAGO Software\CoDeSys V2.3\Targets\WAGO\Libraries\Building" eingefügt.
Doch werde ich anbringen das man die neueste Version updated.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 November 2014)

Hi Mauii,

normalerweise kann man aber dennoch immer ein Projekt auch ohne .libs. öffnen.
Wüsste nicht, dass das Programm hier direkt mit einem Fehler abbricht.

Aber vielleicht hat das ja dann mit der (möglicherweise?!) veralteten Version zu tun.

Freut mich, dass es nu läuft, dann mal eine erfolgreiche Abschlussprüfung!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## mauii38 (22 November 2014)

Guten Abend alle zusammen bin leider irgendwie zudoof um ein neues Thema aufzumachen xD
Naja egal hab noch was was ich gerne wissen wollen würde.
Das Programm auf CODESYS ist fertig und muss natürlich die Hardwarekonfiguration machen weil ich an die Wago noch eine Eingangs und eine Ausgangsbaugruppe angeschlossen hab. Nur lässt sich die Konfiguration nicht so machen wie gewohnt. 
Es ist per Rechtsklick keine option mit Baugruppe hinnzufügen oder sonstiges verfügbar.
Dort steht nur HArdware configuration und mehr nicht.
Wie bekomme ich das hin ansonsten kann ich es ja nicht überspielen.
Dann das 2. Problem, hatte das Programm soweit das ich keinen Fehlercode mehr hatte doch dann aus unerfindlichen Gründen kommen plötzlich 50 neue und irgendwie kam ein Baustein mit 50 eingängen zustande den ich nie hinzugefügt hatte.
Vielleicht hab ich einfach eine schlechte Ausstrahlung oder sowas.
Naja egal.
Wäre echt lieb wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## gravieren (22 November 2014)

Hi

Ich denke, es wäre das beste, wenn du hier mal die Dateien hochlädst.

Sonst wird es u.u. noch Tage dauern  ;-)


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (23 November 2014)

Wenn du auf deinen Fehler klickst springt er ja dort hin wo du den Fehler erzeugst. Hilft das ? Somit hast du den Baustein ja. 
Zu deinem zweiten Problem. Im Zuge der Updates habe ich auch feststellen dürfen das ein Baugruppen hinzufügen etwas anders geht wie vorher. Ich bin gerade leider nicht an einem Rechner mit Codesys sonst hätte ich gerne nachgesehen. Aber mit etwas suchen bekommst du es sicher hin. Sonst schaue ich nachher gerne mal nach.


----------



## mauii38 (23 November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen Programm.pdf

So hab es mal hochgeaden geht ja leider nur als PDF.
Ja ich gucke mal ob ich was finde für die HArdwareeinstellung aber wäre echt super wenn vielleicht mal jemand gucken könnte wenn es keine Umstände macht


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

Moin,
es gibt mehrere Wege dir zu helfen:
1. Du stellt deine Pojektdatei hier rein (nicht als PDF, sondern die Codesys-Datei *.pro)
2. Du machst einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung
3. So groß ist dein Programm ja nicht, erstellst dir ein neues Projekt anhand deines PDF´s (nur lernst du dann nichts aus dem Fehler bzw. weißt nicht was es war)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gravieren (23 November 2014)

Hi


mauii38 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26269
> 
> So hab es mal hochgeaden geht ja leider nur als PDF.


Es geht jede Datei, wenn diese als ZIP hochgeladen wird.





mauii38 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26269
> 
> Ja ich gucke mal ob ich was finde für die HArdwareeinstellung aber wäre  echt super wenn vielleicht mal jemand gucken könnte wenn es keine  Umstände macht :smile:



Es wäre besser, das Projekt hochzuladen !
Ich denke NICHT, das jemand das das PDF eintippt.

Nur so steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer schnellen Hilfe.


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

Anhand des PDF kann man bis jetzt nur sehen , 
dass es sich um 6 FB´s handelt (WB1 - 6), sowie 2Programme (Einschalten_Werkbaenke & Meldeleuchten).
Diese werden anscheinend auch nirgends aufgerufen ?!
Anscheinend fehlt bei deinem PDF noch so einiges (z.b. sowas wie einen OB1/ PLC_PRG).

Also am Besten die GANZE Programmdatei (wie von gravieren vorgeschlagen) als ZIP hier hochladen.


----------



## mauii38 (23 November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen Not-Aus Meldesystem+Fernschaltung_AP_JanvM.zip


Aaaaaah so geht das
Danke ehm ja wegen der unvollständigkeit, arbeite das erste mal mit dem Programm hab mir versucht das selbst beizubringen aber wie man sieht mit eingeschränktem Erfolg naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

Jau-damit kann ich was anfangen.

Deinem Projekt fehlt die LIB (Power_measurement_03.lib) in dem richtigen Pfad

Im Moment ist der zu finden in deinem Projekt unter : PROGRAM FILES (X86)\WAGO SOFTWARE\CODESYS V2.3\TARGETS\WAGO\LIBRARIES\BUILDING
Kopiere den "Power_measurement_03.lib" in das richtige Verzeichnis (siehe Bild"Verzeichnis").
Zu sehen ist das, dass die Lib fehlt unter dem Register Ressourcen->Bibliotheksverwalter ->rot markiert= fehlt (siehe Anhang Bib_Verwalter)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

Desweiteren fehlt in dem Baustein Sicherheitseinrichtungen sämtliche Zuweisungen (siehe Anhang)
Darauf kommt man, wenn du Projekt->alles übersetzen->dann kommt "mit Fehler übersetzt".
Dann in das Fenster klicken und F4 drücken->schon springt Codesys an die entsprechende Fehlerstelle, bzw. zeigt die Fehlerart an.

Weiter ist das Projekt nur als Simulation eingestellt (Online->Simulation Haken).
Es sind auch keine Hardwaremäßigen E/A´s zugewiesen.


----------



## mauii38 (23 November 2014)

Oh vielen dank Ehm ja da liegt das Problem weil ich nicht weiß wie ich die i/o Baugruppen da hinzugefügen kann weil es da nix zum auswählen gibt


----------



## mauii38 (23 November 2014)

Die Probleme hatte ich am Freitag als ich es aufspielen wollte aber jetzt ist es niczht mher da der sagt mir das kein fehler mehr vorhanden ist nur noch 2 Warnungen aber geht ja auch so denke ich?
Und wegen der Sicherheitseinrichtung das hab ich auch gehabt mit den vielen Eingängen nur das gehört gar nicht zum Projekt das hatte vor mir und ich nicht eingefügt.
Das war plötzlich da.
Denke das einfach nur noch das Problem mit der hardware ist sonst weiß ja die Wago nicht welche Ein und Ausgänge wohin gehören.


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

d.h. ??
Kommst du zunächst einmal klar?Hast du nun keine Fehler mehr beim übersetzen?

Wie geschrieben, hast du das Programm als Simulation erstellt - du möchtest also nun das Ganze auf eine Wago-SPS aufspielen?
Du hast bis jetzt eine 750-872 ausgewählt. Ist das so richtig?Wie sieht der restliche Hardwareaufbau aus?


----------



## mauii38 (23 November 2014)

Ja das stimmt war schon von meinem Vorgänger eingestellt dazu kommt noch 2 eingangsbaugruppen 750-1405 und eine ausgangsbaugruppe 750-1504.
Wie müsste ich das dann machen mit dem hinzufügen? 
Sonst ist ja alles Super danke schonmal


----------



## rheumakay (23 November 2014)

Für´s bedanken gibt´s auch den "DANKE"-Button 

Also unter deinem vorhandenem Projekt kann man tatsächlich keine E/A´s anfügen.

Habe mir mal ein neues Projekt mit der entsprechenden SPS ausgesucht... da geht´s(siehe Anhang).

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch ein neues Projekt anlegen (mit der entsprechenden SPS).
Dann mal nachschauen , ob es mit der Konfiguration klappt.
Vorher beim alten Projekt: Projekt ->exportieren (alles markieren - bis auf Steuerungskonfiguration)
Im neuen Projekt : Projekt ->importieren.
Dann alles übersetzen.Fertig.


----------



## mauii38 (24 November 2014)

Ok Sry bin noch neu da bin ich noch nicht so vertraut mit allem ;D 
Ehm noch ne Frage ist jetzt alles fertig und wollte jetzt über LAN das Programm aufspielen hab die Ethernet ip bei mir 192.168.11.120 eingegeben nur der findet die nicht schreibt immer noch was von Fehler 0 und loggt mich direkt aus


----------



## mauii38 (24 November 2014)

Hab es hinbekommen hab jetzt nur noch die Überlegung ob ich mit nem Laptop direkt über LAN anschließen sollte oder ob ich es über die schon bestehende LAN verbindung an dem Betriebspc direkt aufspielen kann


----------



## rheumakay (24 November 2014)

Ich würde das Projekt auf dem PC einstellen, von wo du aus in Zukunft die Steuerung bearbeitest.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (24 November 2014)

Du kannst die bestehende LAN Verbindung ohne Probleme mit nutzen.


----------



## mauii38 (25 November 2014)

So hab es ausprobiert mehrfach nur der meint dann immer vonwegen dienstnummer 48 fehlernummer 80 
Bin auf online einloggen und dann auf Programm auf SPS schreiben
Oder muss ich was anderes auswählen?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 November 2014)

Ich kenne die Fehler Nummern leider nicht aus dem Kopf. Denke du hast ein Verbindungsproblem. Normalerweise müsste bei erfolgreicher Verbindung sowas kommen wie "Auf der Steuerung ist ein anderes Programm soll das Aktuelle hochgeladen werden" (sinngemäß). Kannst du mal schreiben was der bei dem Fehler dazu schreibt bzw nen Screenshot machen ?


----------



## mauii38 (25 November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen Fehler.pdf


Das kommt wenn ich das Programm auf SPS schreiben will.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 November 2014)

Du darfst beim übertragen des Programmes die Visualisierung nicht geöffnet haben im Browser.
Wenn der Fehler kommt, musst du die webvisu.htm aus dem ordner in der PLC (ftp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/PLC (xxx= deine IP der PLC)) Löschen.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## mauii38 (25 November 2014)

Ah ok und wo muss ich das genau machen?
Weil ich an dem PC die Wago nicht aufrufen kann über den Browser.
Hab das Ethernet Programm da wird die Wago gefunden.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 November 2014)

wie bist du mit der wago verbunden?
Wenn du ein Programm aufspielen kanns, solltest du eigentlich auch auf die SPS oberfläche kommen.


----------



## mauii38 (25 November 2014)

Über LAN bin am Betriebspc und die Wago ist in der UV und im Port LAN IN mit dem LAN Kabel verbunden
Kann die auch über das Ethernet Programm aber nicht über den Browser.
Kann mich auch einloggen über Codesys aber nix aufspielen einstellungen sind alle soweit ok IP Adresse der Wago stimmt.


----------



## mauii38 (5 Dezember 2014)

Guten morgen alle zusammen, 
da bin ich mal wieder.
ätte ne frage bezügich der Hotline bzw dem technischen Support von Wago, rufe da an aber geht keiner ran und es kommt eine ansage die mir die eingegebene Nummer vorliest.
Weiß jemand was da los ist oder wie ich den Support anrufen kann?


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, wie es heute ist, aber für gewöhnlich geht bei mir immer gleich jemand dran.
gehst du direkt über den technischen Support Automation oder über das vertriebsbüro?

Ich gehe immer über "Ansprechpartner" auf den techn. Support.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## maximolin (13 April 2021)

*Codesys 2.3 Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Hallo Leute, 
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Ich habe mit Codesys 2.3.9.55 auf einer Wago 750-880 Haussteuerung programmiert und war über einen halben Jahr nicht bei. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme, das die "Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden". ich habe festgestellt das unter "Option--> Verzeichnisse--> Zielsystem" die Pfade für die Bibliotheken und Konfigurationsdateien fehlen. 
Weiß einer vielleicht wie man die Pfade einpflegen kann? Die Felder sind grau und nicht beschreibbar.

Vielen Dank schonmal.
Hier sind ein paar Bilder.


----------



## asci25 (13 April 2021)

Also

Erstens gräbt man keine über 6 Jahre alten Themen aus, sondern startet ein Neues.
Und zweitens ist das völlig normal, dass die Projekt-bezogenen Verzeichnisse leer und nicht änderbar sind, solange Du kein Projekt offen hast.

Ich würde eher sagen, dass Deine Projektdatei korrupt ist - irgendwas beim Speichern schiefgelaufen oder so.
Wenn Du viel mit ST gearbeitet hast, kannst Du Glück haben. Dann versuche die Datei mit einem Texteditor zu öffnen und rette, was Du noch kriegen kannst.
Oder untersuche die Datei mit einem Hex-Editor und vergleiche die mit einem intakten Projekt. Vielleicht lässt sich die Datei noch so hinbiegen, dass Du die Öffnen kannst.

Aber, halt, Dein zweites Bild habe ich mir gerade nochmal angesehen. Installiere mal die Targets von Wago noch mal drüber. Dann sollte es gehen.
Ich hoffe Du hattest noch keinen Herzinfakt wegen der ersten Einschätzung - es ist noch etwas früh. Jetzt erstmal einen Kaffee...


----------



## KingHelmer (13 April 2021)

Falls die Projektdatei nicht direkt auf dem Desktop liegt, sondern auf einem Server oder externer Festplatte, dann einmal auf ein lokales Laufwerk ziehen und  nochmal öffnen.
Es gab schon einmal das Problem, dass Projekte über Serverpfade nicht geöffnet werden konnten.


----------



## maximolin (13 April 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten. Ich habe komplett in ST programmiert, werde das erstmal testen mit dem Text editor. Das komische ist, andere Projekte kann ich ohne Probleme öffnen und da stehen die Pfade drin unter Zielsystem. Alle Projekte liegen lokal im Standardverzeichnis C:\Programm...\Wago...\Projekte. Melde mich heute. Danke


----------



## maximolin (14 April 2021)

Hallo, 
mit dem HEX-Editor laut Mitglied asci25, habe ich ausprobiert, vielen Dank für den Vorschlag. Man konnte einiges entschlüsseln, wie welche Instanzen/FB's ich benutzt habe aber leider kein Quellcode. 
Ich werde denke ich mal neu schreiben müssen oder habt ihr noch eine Idee?


----------



## asci25 (17 April 2021)

Wenn Du den Quellcode nicht mehr sehen konntest, dann ist wohl beim Speichern was schiefgelaufen. Eventuell kannst Du mit einer Datenrettungssoftware noch ein paar Fragmente auf der Festplatte von früheren Versionen finden.


----------

